# Ready mixed base liquid.



## Johnny2Puffs (27/7/15)

I buy my ready mixed base liquid at a strength, quantity and ratio of PG/VG I want and they mix it for me. I get it in 100 to 500 ml bottles and I just add my flavour to it.
Problem now is that I get it from France and I live in Portugal and a friend in SA also wants this.
Is there a vendor in SA that sells redimixed in such large bottles or where can he get it?


----------



## GerharddP (28/7/15)

Johnny2Puffs said:


> I buy my ready mixed base liquid at a strength, quantity and ratio of PG/VG I want and they mix it for me. I get it in 100 to 500 ml bottles and I just add my flavour to it.
> Problem now is that I get it from France and I live in Portugal and a friend in SA also wants this.
> Is there a vendor in SA that sells redimixed in such large bottles or where can he get it?


I would love to know..bad thing is just like bread or water or electricity or air or sunlight it will bound to be overpriced and you/he will either be able to afford it or he will read about people that are able to afford it...


----------



## Marzuq (28/7/15)

Johnny2Puffs said:


> I buy my ready mixed base liquid at a strength, quantity and ratio of PG/VG I want and they mix it for me. I get it in 100 to 500 ml bottles and I just add my flavour to it.
> Problem now is that I get it from France and I live in Portugal and a friend in SA also wants this.
> Is there a vendor in SA that sells redimixed in such large bottles or where can he get it?



@Oupa at vapour mountain sells unflavoured juice. which is basically pg/vg and nic to your specification.
I am certain he can do 100 or 500ml option at request

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

